# sunbeds and pregnancy



## heverard (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi, i am 18 weeks and have heard mixed messages about sunbeds in pregnancy, some of my friends are saying that you can still use them while your pregnant some did use them while they were pregnant and some say no. can you please advise me and tell me would there be any harm to the baby if i were to use one. thanks
hev


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  You are probably best steering clear of them.  Sunbeds increase your body temperature quite quickly, which is never advisable in pregnancy, and also lying flat on your back for a sustained period of time puts pressure on some of the vessels supplying your baby.

I'd have to try and research any solid studies that had been done into uv light and pregnancy, but on the whole, your'e best off having a 'pale and interesting' look through pregnancy!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Remember that pregnant women tend to burn more easily than they would usually in the sun, so use high factor sunscreen!  This would also apply to sunbeds which would be best avoided.

Jan


----------

